# Dubai-Sharjah bus?



## turtle (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi people,I don't have a car,and i've never been in Sharjah,tomorrow at 11 I have a job interview in Sharjah international airport free zone,so I asked at metro station,they told me to go to union metro station,and there is a bus station,does somebody maybe knows a number of bus I have to catch?And how long it will take me from Dubai?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd take a taxi there and worry about finding a bus after the interview, turning up late for a job isn't gonna look good.


----------

